# I made Mozzarella!



## MarthaBella (Mar 15, 2012)

This morning I got yet another gallon of milk from my two does and was fairly drowning in milk! No more room in the fridge! Sooo...I decided it was time to try making cheese again. The first attempt (a couple of weeks ago) was really bad...I made a lot of mistakes. The good thing was that I learned a ton from that try and I read a lot afterward. Today I applied the things I learned since the last attempt and I made wonderful Mozzarella! :stars: I may try it again tomorrow! :drool: I'm going to stick to making mozz a few more times until I'm sure I've got the hang of it and then move on to something new. I just had to share my triumph! If you are nervous about trying to make cheese go for it! It was an hour out of my morning but SO worth it! Now I have to take the whey down to my chickens...


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Good job! I have tried three times now and it has been rubbery and goaty tasting. We threw it all away. I waxed it and let it cure for 60 days but it was bad. Someday I will try again but not now. Glad you got it figured out so quickly.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Way to go MarthaBella!!!  It is real fun isnt it!

I love this 30 min mozzarella http://www.cheesemaking.com/30-Minute-Mozzarella-Ricotta-Kit.html. Really yummy and easy to make. The cheese getts rubbier the more you work it and it does not need much streching at all. The taste of mine is just like regular moz; that in big part is dependant on the taste of the goats milk you are starting with. If there is a off flavor to the milk so will there be in the cheese.


----------



## MarthaBella (Mar 15, 2012)

freedomstarfarm...That is just the kit I used! I used it the first time too but I heated the milk up too much (1st mistake) stirred it way too long (someone stopped by just as I was at that stage and it distracted me, 2nd mistake), and then waited too long and the cheese was getting cool before I added the salt (third mistake) and so it tasted a little goaty but mostly flavorless, was SUPER rubbery, and had virtually no salt. I learned so much from that batch and read two cheese making books. This time I was very careful not to overheat the milk at any stage, stirred it with the timer going, and got the salt added while it was still really workable. This time it tastes just like real mozzarella. Oh wait, it IS REAL MOZZARELLA! 

My milk was good both times but this time I used the milk I had just gotten today. I think that helped the flavor. Also I think that heating it up too much the first time made it a little goaty. I just gave some to a couple of friends that stopped in and they couldn't believe how good it was! One said it makes her want to get a goat, lol.


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

I have not been very successful with mozz yet...i usually stick to feta and chevre!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awesome job!

My favorites to make have been Feta as well as Mozzarella.... I like the part where I stretch the cheese like taffy!
I've also been making a cheddar.... a simple recipe that does require aging in my fridge but so worth the wait!
And I agree with cheese tasting "strong"....if the milk used has an off flavor, the cheese made from it will too. I tend to like an "aged" flavor to certain cheeses so I use milk that has been in the back of the fridge for at least a week....Feta is one while the soft fresh cheeses like Chevre and Mozzarella I like done with fresh milk.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats...sounds yummy.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

liz said:


> Awesome job!
> 
> My favorites to make have been Feta as well as Mozzarella.... I like the part where I stretch the cheese like taffy!
> I've also been making a cheddar.... a simple recipe that does require aging in my fridge but so worth the wait!
> And I agree with cheese tasting "strong"....if the milk used has an off flavor, the cheese made from it will too. I tend to like an "aged" flavor to certain cheeses so I use milk that has been in the back of the fridge for at least a week....Feta is one while the soft fresh cheeses like Chevre and Mozzarella I like done with fresh milk.


Liz, do you mind sharing that cheddar recipe that you can age in the fridge...or if it's a website you got it from? I've been making Mozz & Feta for a few years & really need to expand this year...would that cheddar make a good "mac & cheese"? Lol...I LOVE cheese! PM me if you want... thanks! Robin


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

:thumb: Sounds great!! I'd love the recipe too, need to graduate from simple vinegar cheese!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

This recipe is from the book Home Cheesesmaking by Rikki Carroll

Farmhouse Cheddar
2 gallons whole milk
4 oz cultured buttermilk
1/2 tsp liquid rennet diluted in 1/4 cup cool water
1 Tbs non iodized salt
Cheese Wax....I use my vaccum sealer and bags to "seal" my cheese

Heat the milk to 85*F...Add the cultured buttermilk and stir thoroughly, allow to ripen for 45 minutes, add the diluted rennet and stir gently for 1 minute, cover and let set at 85* for 45 minutes til the curd gives a clean break. Cut curd into 1/2 inch cubes...place pot in a sink of hot water and bring curds up to 100*...increase temp by 2* every 5 minutes...this takes about a half hour to achieve, stir gently to keep the curds from matting...the curds will shrink as they heat. Cover and let set at 100* for 5 minutes then por curds into a cheesecloth lined colander, tie up the corners and hang in a warm area to drain for 1 hour. Place in a bowl and mix in the salt, gently breaking up the curds as you mix. Pack curds into a 2lb mold lined with cheesecloth, place 10 lbs pressure on top for 10 minutes, unmold and replace the cheesecloth, place back in mold and apply 20lbs of pressure for 10 minutes.....the book says to apply 50lbs of pressure for 12 hours after the 2nd step...because I don't have a standard cheese press, I just let my cheese sit in my homemade mold with 10lbs of weight on the follower. After the 12 hours, I remove the cheese, rub it with salt and let it air dry for 2-3 days, turning it over every 6-8 hours, once it's dry to the touch, I seal it in a bag with my vaccum sealer and place it in my veggie drawer at the bottom of my fridge.....I have one there now aging since April. This cheese can be a bit flaky and dry...but once mixed with a bit of butter and milk, it makes great flavored Mac n Cheese and is good just by itself...I've found it's even better if let to sit at room temp before eating. This cheddar is white...unless you want to add cheese color

My mold is a 10 inch tall piece of 6 inch PVC pipe with a heavy round of plastic cut as a follower to fit inside the pipe, I place my weight on top of the follower....it consists of a half gallon jug filled with sand and water. A metal coffee can would work as a mold too with the metal lid used as a follower


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you Liz I gonna try this! XXOO


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It is a fairly easy cheese to make...just takes a bit more time to do!

Hope it works for you!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I've only made flavored farmer's cheeses. They are wonderful, but I can't wait to try mozerella!


----------



## MarthaBella (Mar 15, 2012)

Liz, do you just use store bought buttermilk? I've read that most milk in the stores is Ultrapasturized and no good for cheese making and I've found that to be true in the local stores here...not one milk product could I find that wasn't ultrapasturized! I wondered if it would matter with the buttermilk since you use a smaller amount...?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I use store bought cultured buttermilk as my starter in place of the packets of Mesophyllic starter....works the same.

Most of the stores around here carry local dairy products and I've not had any issues with not finding what I need. Ultra Pasteurized may work as long as the buttermilk contains cultures


----------



## desertlily (Jul 22, 2011)

Liz - for that cheese recipe, is it single strength rennet or double strength? I would love to try it!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I use the liquid vegetable rennet from Hoeggers, I assume it's regular strength and have always used it whemn making cheese, never had any issues with it not setting curd.


----------



## desertlily (Jul 22, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

I can't wait to try to make cheese!! My little girl just loves it!


----------

